# devfs error message



## fch (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello !

I want to mount /dev in a chroot user's home :
#mount -t devfs dev /home/sws/dev
#devfs -m /home/sws/dev rule -s 4 applyset 
devfs rule: ioctl DEVFSIO_SAPPLY: No such process

Any idea about error message ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fch (Dec 11, 2008)

Seems to be there is a solution, but make a change in /etc/rc.d/devfs is ugly...

http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-bugs/2008/2/8/790754


----------

